# View New Content is playing up



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

Hi Shaun. 

Over the past couple of days, I've noticed threads that I am the last contributor in showing up when I return later and click _View New Content_. That didn't used to happen and shouldn't since there clearly isn't any new content since I posted.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2011)

Is this happening to anyone else, do you know?

Have you tried the "Delete My Cookie" fix-all? (link at bottom left)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (9 Jan 2011)

Yes, it has been happening to me too, although it appeared to have coincided with my changed status so I had put it down to that.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

I'll test it by posting this, going away and coming back. Hold on...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

Hmm, it isn't doing it consistently - everything worked as it should when I exited CC and came back this time and I haven't even tried the delete cookies trick yet. If/when it happens again, I'll delete cookies and log back in to see if that cures it.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

Okay, I just saw the problem again. It isn't to do with me making the final post in the thread. I just read two threads that I'd contributed to before, exited the threads and clicked _View New Content_ again. One of them was still shown, one wasn't despite neither of them having been updated since my previous visit - strange!


----------



## snorri (9 Jan 2011)

I also have noticed some inconsistencies with the View New Content.
A thread to which I had contributed had a posting added by A.N. Other after mine but this had not appeared in the New Content list.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2011)

Unfortunately VNC seems to have a mind of its own, and I've never really had a satisfactory answer as to its post/thread selection method from anyone over on the IPS forums.

Viewing the 'My Content' link from your user drop-down produces similar unexpected results. Not all of the time, and not utterly jumbled-up, but odd enough behaviour to make it frustrating to use at times.

From an Admin point of view, I try to isolate whether a problem affects everyone first because that will generally imply something is broken and needs fixing - in terms of the main operating systems within the software.

Quirks and oddities that affect just a few people needs a different approach.

Is VNC acting really wildly out of character, or has it always done this to some smaller degree?

If it's gone proper nuts I may need to delete search caches and do some reindexing - if not I'll need to look for something else that might be tripping it up.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2011)

I find it does what Colinj has been talking about for me too, but it is very random and I'm almost getting used to it's quirks now





The main thing I don't like is how you can click on it and it shows no new content, then click it again 1 minute later and up comes stuff from 10 minutes ago



it's the one disappointing thing about the new forum for me, but I'm sure it's more frustrating for you Shaun as you like all parts of the forum to be running A1.


----------



## Norm (9 Jan 2011)

It's no biggie, Shaun, I only mentioned it to confirm that it wasn't only happening to ColinJ. 

For me, it's a new habit, it occurs across different browsers (Firefox, IE, Chrome and Android) and different OSs on different computers, so I don't think it's a local cookie / cache issue.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2011)

I'm reliably informed that VNC is being revamped for the next major update in a few months time, so it may work better after the change.

Sorry guys, I know it's frustrating but hopefully it'll get sorted fairly soon.

If not, I'll send a bunch of Lycra clad CC'ers round to help "encourage" them ... well, at least when they've stopped laughing at us ... lol 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

